
Judge rejects lawsuit over Yelp reviews - evo_9
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/10/29/BUP61LNQFT.DTL&type=tech
======
kaiyu
This is a sad fact of law that it's constantly lagging behind the evolution of
business, technology and ethics at the cost of businesses and people in
general

